# Lyft to introduce self-driving taxis to Vegas in 2023



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://jalopnik.com/self-driving-taxis-are-coming-to-las-vegas-in-2023-say-1848023964


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://jalopnik.com/self-driving-taxis-are-coming-to-las-vegas-in-2023-say-1848023964


*This is Lyft's ultimate wet dream. They won't have to pay the drivers any part of the fare, but they will have the huge capital cost to acquire and maintain the cars. So, this will definitely delay their road to profitability?

And what customer would get into a driverless car? That's like getting into a pilot less airplane.*


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Oh this I gotta see - have you seen the interview with Steve Jobs Side kick Wazz the brains behind apple computers back in the day - they are far far away from self driving cars according to him - cant wait to see this SH&T& show and I despise lyft what a crap company


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What's that?

_Self driving cars that are 2 years away?_

When have we heard that before?

A $20 ride going 4 blocks up the strip... sure that's going to take over the industry.

Right up until a hotel gets their entrance re-paved and the sensors get lost and they shut down every time they pass the Ultra Luxe Casino.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *This is Lyft's ultimate wet dream. They won't have to pay the drivers any part of the fare, but they will have the huge capital cost to acquire and maintain the cars. So, this will definitely delay their road to profitability?
> 
> And what customer would get into a driverless car? That's like getting into a pilot less airplane.*


So what an economist would say is that Lyft will place the value of its purchase of ants' rides at whatever the cost is to purchase/finance/maintain its autonomous fleet. Basically, the cost for these autonomous taxis will be the gross of what the ants will get, excepting of course Lyft's "Human" service, which will be directed at little old lady pax (the ant will need to carry her stuff and walk her to the door, etc.).


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Lyft won't be happy until it kills a pedestrian like Uber did???

I can imagine every broke gambler addict in Vegas jumping in front of one of these for a $50 bill.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

More like self-crashing car, amirite?


----------

